

Ask HN: Does HN automatically censor some new posts? - neltnerb

I just tried to submit a post for a kickstarter project, but when I log out the article disappears from the &quot;New&quot; page.<p>This is the item ID.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7902079
which I can see fine when I&#x27;m logged in, but it&#x27;s blank when I log out.<p>Is there some unwritten policy disallowing links to kickstarter? People seem to be able to read my comments and reply to them fine, and I don&#x27;t post often, so I&#x27;m not sure what is going on.<p>Post was to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kck.st&#x2F;1nh8gp4
======
minimaxir
Shorturls are almost always autokilled. Try submitting without the shorturl.

~~~
neltnerb
Awesome, that looks like it was the issue. Thanks so much!

------
justintocci
The thing to know is that if something happens its up to you to find out, then
figure out why. Just think of HN as actively hostile to all participation and
you'll have the right mindset to get stuff done.

------
neltnerb
And this post shows up fine, whether I'm logged in or not. Is this domain
based filtering?

------
aburan28
yes, but by "Moderators".

